# Newbie!



## Nice TT'S (May 10, 2009)

Hey all!

Not a TT owner...yet

Ordered a TT 2.0L TDI Sline Roadster in Kingfisher blue  can't wait to get it!! Should be arriving late june/july hopefully!

Anyone got this model?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice TT'S said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Not a TT owner...yet
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

I have the TDI but not the S-line. The engine is cracking!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I love Kingfisher blue in the MK1, not seen a MK2 in Kingfisher blue yet, lovely colour

Welcome to the forum, and the TDI Massive


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nice TT'S (May 10, 2009)

Ended up with a Sprint blue TTS today!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congats a bit of a change from a TDi


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hang on.... so did you change your mind and get the TTS in Sprint Blue over the Kingfisher TDi in the end then???

Or is this a car to keep you occupied until the TDi arrives?


----------



## Nice TT'S (May 10, 2009)

No what happened was I originally wanted a sprint blue TTS, but the insurance was really expensive as i'm still quite young. So me, my boyfriend and my mum went to look at an audi garage and found a kingfisher TT coupe and so I decided to check out insurance for that car and it was much more reasonable. SO my mum ordered it and it turned out my mum,dad,boyfriend and his family were keeping it a secret from me and making me believe I was getting my TDI in july time!! I got rid of my other car yesterday so I was made to believe that I would be carless for a few months!!

Nice surprise anyway


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ohhhh very nice suprise 

Well congrats and have fun with your new motor...... you missed out on the TDi though, pulls muck spreaders well   :lol:


----------



## Nice TT'S (May 10, 2009)

:lol:

Thanks!!

It's a dream to drive  and had some nice sunny days so far so the roof has been down alot!! Hope it stays this way.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice TT'S said:


> Ended up with a Sprint blue TTS today!


Oohh, very nice colour! 8) On the quality surprise scale, thats gotta rate quite highly!


----------



## Nice TT'S (May 10, 2009)

Thanks 

Oh it's a dream to drive it really is, it holds the road so well and I always expected a roadster to be reaaaaallly windy inside but it's not at all (unless on the motorway :lol: ) She is awfully powerful too. I had a diesel before so I have notived a huge change :lol:

Would definitely recommend the car to anyone!!

And yeah a huuuuge surprise!! I dunno how they all managed to keep it a secret, I knew somethign was going on but didn't think it was this :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice car, love the colour. 8)


----------



## Nice TT'S (May 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice colour combo I like that !!!!


----------

